# Anybody tried "Micro Magic" from CSUSA?



## ossaguy (Jan 3, 2014)

It sounds pretty impressive in the latest flyer.

I thought I'd ask here first...........thanks for any thoughts!




Steve


----------



## Psychmike22 (Jan 3, 2014)

I bought it and it works as advertised. It resembles a thick, almost solid Vaseline. I used in on acrylic and it took half the time micro mesh takes.


----------



## panamag8or (Jan 4, 2014)

Steve, there's a video on csusa's site, also.

Mike, does it last a while? It looks like it, from the video.


----------



## SDB777 (Jan 4, 2014)

Psychmike22 said:


> I bought it and it works as advertised. It resembles a thick, almost solid Vaseline. I used in on acrylic and it took half the time micro mesh takes.


 

Welcome aboard too!!(first post and all)


Scott (solid Vaseline...neat) B


----------



## Tieflyer (Jan 4, 2014)

Mine should be here in a few days but I talked to Dr. Kirk (Kirk DeHeer) while he was finishing the formulation. The idea behind his line is to provide nontoxic alternatives to common finishing products that also reduce your production time. I've been using his Scratch FrEEE since October and won't ever give that up. Lol. Spend more time turning and less time finishing.


----------



## Psychmike22 (Jan 4, 2014)

You use very little. It should last a long time. Keep in mind that you go in order 123. The reverse of the 321 order I am used to using for novus. Thanks for the welcome. I have learned a lot from this site.


----------



## ossaguy (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks guys,I'm gonna try some.


Maybe try his other formulations,too.I'm all for using non toxic stuff.




Steve


----------



## DonWood (Feb 16, 2014)

My two cents is save your money.  I tried it on ca finish and just didn't get a great shine.  I use micro gloss and get a much superior shine.  Oh yeah, I did wet sand to 1500 grit to give it a fair trial.  I have not tried it yet on acrylic, but as of right now, I am disappointed with the results.


----------



## SkookumPens (Feb 16, 2014)

I have tried it both on acrylic and CA ( one of each) and was very happy with the results.
Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 16, 2014)

I think it does a good job on Acrylics.


----------



## ossaguy (Feb 17, 2014)

I gotta say,since I posted this question,I have bought some and really love using it.I am amazed at how well it works.I do the forst 4 pads with mm ( although the instructions say just to 600 grit) then the 3 different Micro Magic,then Plastix.No visable scratches,& super shiney.

Steve


----------



## ossaguy (Feb 17, 2014)

I gotta say,since I posted this question,I have bought some and really love using it.I am amazed at how well it works.I do the forst 4 pads with mm ( although the instructions say just to 600 grit) then the 3 different Micro Magic,then Plastix.No visable scratches,& super shiney.

Steve


----------



## SteveG (Feb 17, 2014)

Could you say that again, please?


----------



## dudstuen (Feb 17, 2014)

I have used it on Ca finish, craft coat, and acrylics and am very please with it. Easy to use and very nice finish.


----------



## ossaguy (Feb 17, 2014)

SteveG said:


> Could you say that again, please?[/quote
> 
> Sorry,guys.I don't know how that happened,and don't know how to remove it.
> 
> ...


----------



## SteveG (Feb 17, 2014)

I just get my strange sense of humor going sometimes. I know of no erase button for this. Sometimes what we have to say just needs to be said twice, and the computer knows when it must be done.


----------



## endacoz (Feb 21, 2014)

*dr kirks micro magic - red white blue*

This is an amazing product that saves a lot of time and had the same high shine gloss as going all the way to 12k wet micro mesh.  If your acrylic blank has edges or hard to sand area this stuff is great!  I and to 600 wet then jump to 1k.  Wipe dry and put on the waxes.  Attached is some pictures of 2 seam rippers for a customer. And a few other acrylic items with this great polishing wax.


----------



## Kaspar (Feb 21, 2014)

I use it.


----------



## Swagopenturner (Feb 22, 2014)

I use it on Tru-Stone as well.  It works really well.  Saves me time since there is only three steps .


----------



## BKind2Anmls (Feb 23, 2014)

I use it and don't get as high a gloss as I do with MM and buffing.  However, I like it better on a CA-on-wood finish because it doesn't give a plastic look like MM and buffing does.


----------

